

Spaghetti Architecture and the Importance of Starting Over - renownedmedia
http://thomashunter.name/blog/spaghetti-architecture-and-the-importance-of-starting-over/

======
DharmaSoldat
If you've painted a painting, and you feel as though it no longer represents
the work you set out to do, would you just keep painting over it?

Would your work suffer from the same cargo cultism that affected it last time
with the same brushstrokes on the canvas adding perverse guidance?

If the changes came in so quick that the paint hadn't even a chance to dry,
you can imagine as well as I can how the painting would look. A big shmear.

Sometimes it is just better to start from a blank canvas.

------
ionforce
This article is so anti-Joel you should be ashamed of yourself. Not
specifically the "being against what Joel said" part but saying something
that's the complete opposite of a well-known, highly regarded idea.

Rewrites killed Netscape.

<http://www.joelonsoftware.com/articles/fog0000000069.html>

~~~
modarts
"Anti-Joel"? As if abiding by every thought that goes through Joel Spolsky's
head is a goal we all have to attain?

